# DirectX 11 for Vista now available



## newfellow (Oct 2, 2009)

hello, well, since I am devel I wanted to test the SDK when I came across this message: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b8-8505-4b17-bf80-edb2df5abad4&displaylang=en

^ at this page there's direction for developers to:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971644
^ This article which states that:

If you use Vista machine (with SP2 it seems to be required for full support) you can download:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8f-c845-47d1-b124-71f80bf21638&displaylang=en
^ This update to make compatibility.

and here's the result from my machine after Platform update:
x86 side:





x64 side:





I don't know if this is yesterdays news since 'August 2009' DirectX has been there for some while, but news to me that 'dxdiag' in x64 and x86 shows DirectX 11 now.


----------



## newfellow (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm, Sorry think I posted this to wrong forum section. Not exactly hardware stuff although considering ATI Cypress/NVIDIA GF100/GT300 on the pipeline, atm, market o well my bad.


----------



## APOLLOHERO (Oct 3, 2009)

I`m use WIN7 ^^


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2009)

its in graphics cards, i think thats related enough. Dont know if someone moved it already.

its good news, although i dont have any vista machines left to test it out on.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 3, 2009)

What about XP


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 3, 2009)

Its been at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Italia 1 (Oct 3, 2009)

The august directx update enable dx 11 on Vista


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> What about XP



Let WinXP (which feels like W98 nowadays) and AGP die already.


----------



## newfellow (Oct 3, 2009)

Not that I am expert, but august DirectX update didn't do anything to Vista DirectX 10/10.1. It doesn't read DirectX 11 on the diagnostic after August update, but well perhaps that's just my misunderstanding and it's there even while system reads DirectX 10 quite clearly on diagnostic.


----------



## Italia 1 (Oct 3, 2009)

... DirectX August SDK, sorry..... 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=b66e14b8-8505-4b17-bf80-edb2df5abad4


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey i istalled it but i m not getting dx 11 in dxdiag


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> hey i istalled it but i m not getting dx 11 in dxdiag



you installed the SDK?


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2009)

yup the 553 mb one


----------



## dir_d (Oct 4, 2009)

The way i got to DX11 was simple. 1st download and install SP2 for Vista. 2nd go to http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8f-c845-47d1-b124-71f80bf21638&displaylang=en download this script from microsoft, rename it and take off the remove part and run the script. After that do a windows update an you will see theres a platform update to update you to Beta version of Vista(DX11). Once the update runs and you reboot you will be at DX11.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks bro didnt bother to read much before but read urs it helped


----------



## Lubna (Oct 5, 2009)

I installed direct-x SDK and i don´t have directx11. I´m using vista 64 ultimate sp2.
i cremove the patch for this link http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en and nothing

Thanks


----------



## newfellow (Oct 5, 2009)

It's not with the SDK I didn't bother to answer before as the fellow was determ that some 'august 2009' update did update DX11 which is not true.

Only the platform update updates KB971512, KB971513 & KB971514 to make DirectX 11 available.

and might as well mention. After you have done the above platform update. the system still suffers instability go and take the DirectX August 2009 redist and install that after this it'll build the needed files for new platform to work correctly. After this you will not see these kinda issues.


----------

